# Adding fiber to adult dog's diet when she won't eat pumpkin



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett has gone on strike over the pumpkin I have been adding to her food to get her more fiber. She will actually choose to starve for the entire day.

So, what other things can I add to her food to get her the fiber she needs? She does like peas, but can I just add some cooked peas to her food? If so, how much?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Try some frozen green beans. Steam them a little and see if she likes them.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not sure how much peas is too much but I would try like 1/4 cup and just watch the poo. Try sweet potato I give mine Chia Seeds..but be careful because some dogs can't handle the little things in the guts. I let mine sit in their food for like 10 mins so they "activate" and will grab and clean the colon out good! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Agree with sweet potato and green beans options. Grinding the veg very finely with a blender helps. Try mixing some pumpkin or veg with tripe or ground beef (lean) - she will not mind the pumpkin then


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Try mixing some pumpkin or veg with tripe or ground beef (lean) - she will not mind the pumpkin then


Yeah, tripe is a dog's bacon.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Psyllium Husk Powder- available at most grocery stores, drug stores, natural food stores, vitamin store, etc.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I give psyllium husk fiber to my dogs from time to time and to my foster dogs when they are making the adjustment from shelter food to my dog food. It is "no name brand or store brand" Metamucil capsules and I just put them in a meatball of canned food and they inhale it this way. Some of my old dogs get two capsules twice daily and my rescues/fosters may get three or four capsules with each meal until they make the adjustment to the new kibble at my home.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Green Beans left neatly separated from the other food...OMG< this is going to drive me crazy!! I think the psyllium husk fiber is my next step. What about something like that stuff that is in a jar (I think my mom used to make bran muffins with it...)? I am obviously going to have to be more stealthy in my fiber additions. 

I swear sometimes Scarlett can be so "cat like" in her behaviors. :/


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

You could also try giving things like carrots (Jazz loves raw babycut carrots), or apples as treats.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I use this for Nikki, I can find it here locally at the grocery store: Health Plus Inc., 100% Pure Psyllium Husk, 24 oz (680 g) - iHerb.com

Michaela


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

A small amount of oatmeal?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I am off to the health food store, so I will see if I can find the psyllium husk. I hadn't heard of using oatmeal. I will look into that too. I have oatmeal almost every morning and Scarlett does try to beg for it....this could work...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

How are you adding the pumpkin? When I mixed it with the kibble, my puppy wouldn't eat it but he likes the dollop on top. I also noticed that he likes it better when it isn't cold from the fridge. Be careful with the psyllium husks: they absorb water, so don't feed them plain and dry. I stopped using them because I was on a smoothie kick for a while and I thought they'd be a good addition. Ugh, stomach cramps like you wouldn't believe. Maybe that was part of the problem of why my puppy was off his food, since I was mixing the pumpkin and psyllium husks in his kibble with some water.


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> You could also try giving things like carrots (Jazz loves raw babycut carrots), or apples as treats.


I sometimes give raw baby carrots as well. Sylar for some reason eats them real slow.


----------

